# Christmas pics of the kids



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

​
The baby dumbos are still young so they weren't so appreciative of the santa hats. But next year I will take Christmas pictures of them!! >:]


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL, CUTE!!!! The little hats are becoming so trendy... my kid-rats are out of the loop  lol


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Are they on your x-mas cards too lol? Thats cute


----------



## ShadowPhoenix (May 27, 2009)

Aww hehe 
I wish I could get my rats to sit still for long enough for me to take photos like this =P


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Adorable!! Is the 3rd ratty having sinus problems?


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Ratastic said:


> Adorable!! Is the 3rd ratty having sinus problems?


No, it's just porphyrin, she gets it around her eyes too. She's just always been the stressed one. :/ I've read that the blue ones get stressed easier than the others.


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Adorable pictures, I love the fourth one.
Is that true about blues? If so, it could explain a lot...


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

AMJ087 said:


> Are they on your x-mas cards too lol? Thats cute


But yes!! They are going on my Christmas cards  i'm excited to make them.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Thyme said:


> Adorable pictures, I love the fourth one.
> Is that true about blues? If so, it could explain a lot...


Yeah, i'm pretty sure. I've seen it on a few websites multiple times. But i'm not positive. I dunno, look it up.


----------



## Ember (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice hats. ;D And they're all lovely.
The second to last one (black) is extra cute :-X


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys!
This is what the covor of my Christmas cards are going to look like-










;D


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

That's awesome! I love it!


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

aww, if everyone didn't think my hairless rats were ugly I would to the same thing... lol


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

I just think hairless rats are so adorable!
My brothers... and pretty much every other guy on this earth, think they're weirdly gross or something haha.


----------



## CSTR (Aug 13, 2009)

That is just TOO cute!


----------

